# Do platy couple?



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I know that the male will follow the female around when wanting to breed, and I have seen how they swim when doing this. I know for a fact that my platy aren't trying to breed but I have noticed that my three males have each chosen a female and they stay with her during all hours of the day. The other two females I have just kind of swim around together. My platy don't all school together like the did when I first introduced them. They have paired off, I guess, and that's how they swim. I can tell each of my platy apart and I have watched to see if the males ever switched partners but over the past month they haven't.

I have never heard of platy doing this and I was wondering what you all thought about it. I know that fish like Angels do but not platy. 

Comments?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I've heard of Them doing it. Just depends I guess. You do have a huge tank with Not alot of fish. I also once had a guppie who did this, he'd only go for one female and he was the only male in the tank with 6 other females. Who knows .


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

They don't mate for life like some others do but they will sometimes pick a favorite. That doesn't mean they won't mate with other females but they seem to pick the strongest ones. Once a dominant male chooses a female he will ususally chase the other males away from her and keep her for himself. Then the next in rank will do the same thing. If the males are following the females around then it's pretty much a given that they are mateing, you just aren't seeing it at the right time. 
Platys aren't quiet as aggressive with this as mollies but they still pick their favorites. I believe it's nature insuring suvival of the fittest. The other two females are probably smaller, younger or weaker then the others, hence they didn't get picked.


----------

